# NO ESKIMO ON CLICQUOT CLUB BOTTLE, No beverage letters, guessing very rare???



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all I just started collecting bottles, my mother gave me a ton of em, so I found all I could, this one tho continues to confound me completely!  I've looked all over the net and I can find tons of Clicquot bottles, but they all have eskimo's on them and they all have beverage written below the label.  I have not been able to find one of the following bottles anywhere on the net, so seeking help.PS, I will list markings below, but I'm excited to see such a forum, if every hobby was like this it would be awesome, so great job to the creators FRONT OF BOTTLE:contents 7 fluid ouncesClicquot ClubREG. U.S. PAT. OFF. BACK OF THE BOTTLE:CONTENTS . 7 FL. OZ. (underlined) white heavy lineBOTTLED BYAUTHORITY OFClicquot Club Co.MILLIS, MASS. U.S.APROPERTY OFJ.W. HARKINS WHOLESALEBUTTE, MONTANA BOTTOM MARKINGS:CONTENTS 7 FL. OZ.4363.C  (not sure if this is exact, they are kind of faded looking so did best I could)20 with a marking then 46 I included the photos as I could too help out


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

We have so much snow on the ground now, I been reading about digging and finding bottles, its making me nutz lol, I'm excited and want to go find some more, )) I love this forum and just wanted to Thank You All, "in advance" for your help .


----------



## botlguy (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. Sorry I can't help at all, hopefully someone will.      Jim


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thx Jim  for taking the time to look . Shawn


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2014)

There was some company that ran short on red ink and red also seams to have had a tendency to fade. I don't know if either of those apply here.


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

Definitely will check into it but its definitely very white, ty for the help i'll see if I can find any on it, one clue at a time, loving the bottle searches its very interesting


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 30, 2014)

I've seen the  same things lacking on one embossed version at an antique store. I never bought it, though. This one didn't have location, though, either. I've never found one intact, but have the base to one with an Eskimo and found others in various shades the same as my piece--broken, of course. 
46 might be the year? The marking is for Owen-Illinois. You write it like this: "20 <(I)> 46." I believe that's a dot after the 46. The numbers above it might be a mold. I think, but cannot quite recall, 20 is the plant-location number. 
I don't actually trust this source, but it's been suggested to me before--they've come up short on date accuracies: http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/owensill_blockhart.pdf


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

ty for the info for sure , I've looked everywhere, and all the cliq bottles are mostly all with eskimos on them or the writing at the bottom of the label, beverage, I haven't found a single bottle anywhere on the net and I looked really hard trying to find it, so I'm following every clue I can


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

This bottle is most definitely not my favorite at all, lol, would settle just figuring out if it had any value to it, that's kind of tough if you cant find it anywhere, its been puzzling to me, as I've looked everywhere I could for one like it and not found any like it anywhere    Thx again for your help guys/gals


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 30, 2014)

Bottle mysteries continue. Welcome to the forum. 
Might I add, this bottle I researched for 10 months before figuring it was from after 1917 but before the '30s. I could have saved a lot of time had I known what Date Codes are. 1922. XD


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

That is a very interesting looking bottle Spirit Bear, and yes they are mysteries lol, for sure   SOUNDS LIKE THAT WOULD BE A GREAT NEW FORUM TITLE      Mystery Bottles :"


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 30, 2014)

It's of little value to anyone but me. A few people might tell you some of the bottles you post are junk, or they might tell you they're treasure. I say to heck with them. I's what you like, not what they think. Don't get discouraged. Most of the people here try to build you up and make sure everyone has a great adventure in this addicting hobby. Yours is an interesting one, and one many of us would be happy to add. Congrats on it.
What got you started? 
We do have several mystery bottles-- a couple still going on currently.


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

Its funny my 65 year old mom, gave me some bottles when she was moving a week ago, and she doesn't use the internet so I started researching all the ones she let me have!  It was a weird way to get starting but after finding all of em but the two I posted I just got completely hooked.  I'm a hunter so I know a lot of old places to check out here in Idaho, so this summer will just be a blast to go after new stuffs  ie bottles


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 30, 2014)

Let us dig-up this old thread:
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Whyd-you-start-collecting-bottles-m656717.aspx
I enjoyed their stories. Maybe you will as well. 
Care to share what else you have?


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

That's a awesome thread Bear, i'll post some more tomorrow on the bottles  she gave me, I got another one that's kind of intriguing, even though I didn't find a full answer on it, it for sure has some appeal to me. ) will get on it tomorrow and show what I can .  I love this forum as well, i'll most definitely try to help out a lil financially when I can  Ty for the help its much appreciated


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2014)

I forgot to say thank you.Thank you for the detailed description!!! It's a refreshing thing to see when so many people just say here it is and hopefully include a picture.Thank you for both.I still can't help much but Robert would be correct with 1946. The Eskimo boy should have been on it unless the Butte seller didn't get the memo. []The only ones that shouldn't would be pre 1920 or something.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 30, 2014)

That explains the one at the antique store as well. The issue is--with that page-- if I recall, it says plant number 20 closed down in 1940. The bottle says plant 20. The bottle is verified at 1946. This then proves the source needs an error to be modified? This also explains why I cannot trust the source, sadly. They tried so hard to compile an excellent reference, but their info is shot-down in seconds.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 30, 2014)

You say you're from Idaho? What part? I'm up in the panhandle 35 miles north of Coeur d' Alene.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 30, 2014)

Might I add, the embossed Eskimo I initially thought to be a lady with a bat.


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm southern Idaho, close to Twin Falls, Idaho


----------



## botlguy (Dec 30, 2014)

snoozin99 said:
			
		

> I'm southern Idaho, close to Twin Falls, Idaho


Too bad. I can't get the ox to pull the buggy that far.  [][8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 31, 2014)

You need to look closer bear. Plant 20 was a # that got reused, in PA I think, but that just from memory.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, but no. ;P


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 31, 2014)

All the cans I've seen had the Eskimo from 1938 up into the late 60's. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 31, 2014)

More Pics.


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys will this help any on the bottle clicquot bottle, its not just a clear glass, it is and it isn't, it feels sort of textured, kind of like if u took a bunch of lines and stacked them on one another very closely. with very small fine ridges, its noticeable but def not smooth.  I didn't know if this clue would help but its only one I have seen like it truly.


----------



## snoozin99 (Dec 31, 2014)

does anyone happen to know of any bottle images of clicquot bottles pre 1920? just curious lol, I always hate puzzles but I love em too lol, just wanting to figure it out? hate not knowing


----------



## snoozin99 (Jan 1, 2015)

I am truly down to wondering if this wasn't a mistake bottle or prototype per say, I can find the white label just like the one on the bottle, but difference is its got the eskimo upper left and the beverage imprinted on the bottom of the label.  If its down to a mistake or a prototype guess I'll be wondering a while on that .


----------



## snoozin99 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey guys/gals, just curious the million dollar question on a bottle like this, is there a value that can be attached to something like this one, that you cant find another one like it etc... I'm curious I definitely know that value is in the eye of the beholder, but had to ask lol  thx guys/gals for everyone's input . I so can't wait for summer now lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2015)

A lot less than a million dollars.[]


----------



## snoozin99 (Jan 3, 2015)

rofl  awesome answer  truly refreshing   need more of those answers ))


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2015)

If you wanta know what it worth, put it on ebay for .99 cents & no reserve & see how high it gets bid upto.


----------



## snoozin99 (Jan 3, 2015)

Its definitely not my favorite bottle lol, idk about gambling it away like that, I guess I could, i'll think on it for a while.  I have no real attachment to it, other than the mystery behind it, and not seeing any bottle like it anywhere label wise.


----------



## snoozin99 (Jan 4, 2015)

HaHa, well we'll see now, I did go ahead and list it on ebay, I did start it at 9.99 because hopefully at least it will have been worth the time.  I included a link, I hope that's ok on the site, if not i'll withdraw it or they can delete it for me.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-Clicquot-Club-Bottle-No-Eskimo-No-Beverage-Name-on-Label-/231442900203?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 4, 2015)

Lets see what happens. Good Luck. LEON.


----------

